# Water Color Boxer



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

A water color of my sisters boxer Lily that passed away. 










This is the reference photo I used


----------



## Animal Lover37 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow that really good!! Im sorry bout the loss though :/


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It is very nice, the best art is born of sorrow. What beautiful way to remember!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you both 

Its actually been a few years since she passed but I thought it would be nice


----------

